# Gas Bottle Testing, Where? Worth It?



## pokolbinguy (10/3/08)

G'day All,

We have a bundle of gas bottles that we use for both camping and on the farm (gas guns etc) and a few have gone past their test dates (more than 10 years since the stamp) and was wondering:

1. Where (in newcastle area) I can get them tested

2. How Much?

and 3. Is it worth it over just buying new bottles seeing you can normally grab a 9kg bottle for around $30 these days.

I figured there would be plenty of people on here that would know the answer seeing alot of people use them for AG and pretty much everyone owns a gas bbq.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## geoffi (10/3/08)

You could just take them to a swap-n-go outlet. That's what I do every now and then. In between I save money by getting them refilled at servos or hardwares.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/3/08)

Geoffi said:


> You could just take them to a swap-n-go outlet. That's what I do every now and then. In between I save money by getting them refilled at servos or hardwares.



Can you do this with "out of date" bottles" ? and what is the cost?

Also I have some smaller bottles (4kg and 2kg) that we use for camping.... would it be worth testing these or just chuck them out and get new ones?

Problem is we own about 5/6 9 kg bottles 2 4kg ones and a 2 kg bottle.... and about half are out of date 

They are all in good condition and never sat out in the rain etc. Might have to get it filled on the sly?

Pok


----------



## Tyred (10/3/08)

From the faq on http://www.swapngo.com.au/

"
What sort of gas bottle can I swap?

You can swap any brand, condition or type of gas bottle that is up to 9kg in size. You can swap a medium gas bottle for a large gas bottle and Elgas SWAPnGO will even swap a gas bottle that is out of date (out of test) and cannot be refilled.
"

I am unsure what the cost would be.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/3/08)

Tyred said:


> From the faq on http://www.swapngo.com.au/
> 
> "
> What sort of gas bottle can I swap?
> ...



Just looked at that.... but wondering what the cost would be versus buying a new one.

Also found on another website that suggested turning old ones into a small fire place. .... cool idea

Pok


----------



## goatherder (10/3/08)

Pok, my experience with the Swap and Go is that you leave your bottle outside near the cage, go inside and pay for a changeover then take the key to the cage and swap your bottle. The attendant doesn't leave the shop and thus doesn't get a close look at the returned bottle. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## mika (10/3/08)

The swap'n'go is ~$30 or so, but that gives you a full bottle. It's a pricey re-fill, but not a bad way of getting rid of a dodgey bottle.

How would you go about cutting a gas cylinder in half ? I'd be worried about residual gas sparking up and making life interesting.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/3/08)

goatherder said:


> Pok, my experience with the Swap and Go is that you leave your bottle outside near the cage, go inside and pay for a changeover then take the key to the cage and swap your bottle. The attendant doesn't leave the shop and thus doesn't get a close look at the returned bottle. Might be worth a shot.



Hmm sounds like a good idea...and just chuck the bottle in the back out of the way and no-one would be the wiser. 




mika said:


> The swap'n'go is ~$30 or so, but that gives you a full bottle. It's a pricey re-fill, but not a bad way of getting rid of a dodgey bottle.



$30 for a new bottle and a fill....sounds like a good deal to me



mika said:


> How would you go about cutting a gas cylinder in half ? I'd be worried about residual gas sparking up and making life interesting.



I have no idea

Pok


----------



## Leigh (10/3/08)

If you've got a plumber mate, they might be able to check them and re-stamp for not much. If you have to pay full price to get them checked, you're better off going the swap'n'go as I think a check is about $20-30...

Basically they pull the nozzle out, look inside with a microscope to check for rust inside (from moisture in the gas), and then reassemble with new fittings and leak test them...

To cut a gas bottle, I imagine you'd fill it with water first...


----------



## mika (10/3/08)

The ol fill it with water first deal still ain't safe for fuel tanks. I've heard of it being done, but I saw a dude in a burn suit for 2 yrs and he wasn't cutting the actual tank. You might be able to do it on a lathe I guess, could be fun.


----------



## Airgead (11/3/08)

Leigh said:


> If you've got a plumber mate, they might be able to check them and re-stamp for not much. If you have to pay full price to get them checked, you're better off going the swap'n'go as I think a check is about $20-30...
> 
> Basically they pull the nozzle out, look inside with a microscope to check for rust inside (from moisture in the gas), and then reassemble with new fittings and leak test them...
> 
> To cut a gas bottle, I imagine you'd fill it with water first...



I think there's more to it than that. They are supposed to do the full hydrostatic pressure test. Last time I checked I was quoted abouut $40 to do the re-certification. With a new bottle under $30 guess which I chose...

Swap and go looks like a good plan. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Linz (12/3/08)

Just watch out for which bottle you choose to take home. My bottle was out of date and I did this. Got home did a brew and a few days later went to fire up the BBQ and NO GAS....the thing leaked from the dodgy old valve left in the bottle..

Go for a new looking one. My fault as I didnt look close enough as I was in a hurry to get rid of a 12 year old bottle


----------



## v8manic (12/3/08)

The bloke down here in wollongong charged me $60 for a re-stamp they take the valves out and replace them and check for rust and if all clear they stamp it and fill it with gas for you. By the time you buy a new bottle and get it filled the re-stamp is a cheaper option and you get the full 10years out of the bottle and not maybe 9 cause it's been sitting on k-marts shelf for a year.

Just my 2 cents worth
Wade


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/3/08)

Ok this is my plan:

1. try and get it filled....last time we got them filled the guy didnt check the date stamp, I guess because the bottles are in good condition

2. if they wont fill take it somewhere else for a "swap 'n' go" ...if thats too expensive or doesnt work....

3. either get tested or buy new...which ever is most economic.

Pok


----------



## Doogiechap (12/3/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ok this is my plan:
> 
> 1. try and get it filled....last time we got them filled the guy didnt check the date stamp, I guess because the bottles are in good condition
> 
> ...



My second cylinder came about from the local tip and was 'laundered' via a swap and go.  
Some of the Swap and Go stations do accept out of date cylinders officially too, so to get a in date full cylinder for around $30 is a pretty good option IMO.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## KGB (12/3/08)

Sounds like you have it sussed out Pok, thats probably what I'd do as well.
I've used swap and go a few times and never seen the guy check the date on the empty cylinder.


----------

